# what is tapi tapi?



## dragont66 (Sep 13, 2002)

i am new to modern arnis.i see some instructors listed as "masters of tapi tapi"i was just wondering what is tapi tapi?


----------



## modarnis (Sep 13, 2002)

There has been a great deal of discussion on this forum as to the definition of tapi tapi.  Feel free to review the posts.  I don't want to open a huge can of worms here, but...

The Professor told me on more than one occasion that Tapi Tapi was loosley defined as counter for counter.  It is a combination of drills and concepts that function together into a simulated stick sparring situation.

It is comprised of 5 basic but distinct parts including a basic single stick siniwali pattern (including sweep stroking and punyo entering),  abercidario (obstruction removal), cueridas (block check counter), trapping/dumog(grapppling) followups and striking.  In a purely conceptual analysis, it teaches ranges of combat implicitly while in motion.

It is taught primarily as a drill, but in my opinion serves as a conceptual framework for exploration in this art.  I have always believed, in my Modern Arnis and other training that we teach drills and explain concepts to synthesize techniques.  

Despite what label we choose to call it, even in his most basic drills, Professor Presas was genius at giving us the whole of his art, but leaving it to us to explore and unpack it.  Tapi Tapi is one of the many places one can begin this exploration of Modern Arnis.

Best Advise, don't get bogged down in terminology, but train and 'Find the Way'

Respectfully,

Brett


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 13, 2002)

Also hoping to avoid the flame wars....
Tapi-tapi was the last name Professor used for a variety of movements done (ideally) semi-freestyle emphasizing closing into trapping and baiting range. People isolate the movements different ways, ditinguish matched from unmatched leads, etc., but Brett gives a good concise breakdown of the structure above.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 13, 2002)

> i am new to modern arnis.i see some instructors listed as "masters of tapi tapi"i was just wondering what is tapi tapi?



My suggestion for any newcomer to Modern Arnis is to not focus on the titles of the instructor, but what the instructor has to offer. There are many people who have recieved titles and rank by professor for other reasons outside of skill. Then there are others who are "sleepers," who have achieved an extremely high level of skill but who have never achieved a title. I know that is not the way it should be, but unfortunatily it is. There are even people out there who have decided to flat out give themselves titles in Modern Arnis.

Yes, it's sad....I know.  

I would search around, and try out different instructors, and see what they have to offer. Do background checks, and search for the truth about them; don't just go with who puts on a good "show." Then go for with the instructor or Organization that works best for you.

Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Great advice not only in Modern Arnis, but in anything in life.  In the Philippines there are no super duper superb grand masters, etc.  It's all in what you can do, not what papers you show.  As a student you would seek out instruction, when that person can't show you anymore you move on to the next, many time you would be encouraged by your instructor to do so.  He also is a student and seeks out others to learn from.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 13, 2002)

The original drill dalled Tapi-tapi can be found in my book, _Advanced Modern Arnis - A Road To Mastery _ and you can find that on the web site listed below.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## AvPKenpo (Sep 13, 2002)

Isn't that what I do during submission wrestling?  
Usually it is preceeded with a loud OWWWW........then TAPI....TAPI.  
 

Sorry couldn't resist.
Michael


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 13, 2002)

Michael,
Do you know that you are the first person in captivity to address that subject with humor instead of flames of fire?  If I were wearing a hat, I'd take it off to you.

Yours,
Dan Anderson
:asian:


----------

